# CSCS cards and their use in derp.



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

Basically I wondering if anyone on here has a CSCS/CPCS/CMPS/PTS. 

I've got a CSCS for work and a PTS from my time on the railways.

Basically I'm off to a derp right now and am relying on my CSCS to get me permission on the site as it's now demolition site, but the work hasn't begun.

Anyone else done the same and how successful was it?


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2014)

I haven't got one personally but I know a couple that have and have found that they help in gaining permission.

I looked into getting a CSCS card but a couple of companies have told me that even with the card, they wouldn't let me photograph the site as it's against their policy... all depends on the company I suppose.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> I haven't got one personally but I know a couple that have and have found that they help in gaining permission.
> 
> I looked into getting a CSCS card but a couple of companies have told me that even with the card, they wouldn't let me photograph the site as it's against their policy... all depends on the company I suppose.



I know with modern health and safety, site inductions and such it can be a papwerwork minefield. It's a shame, I'm sure if someone explained to them that the fact we've asked is proof enough of good intent then they would be more willing to let us on site. Pikeys wouldn't ask


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2014)

Derelictspaces said:


> I know with modern health and safety, site inductions and such it can be a papwerwork minefield. It's a shame, I'm sure if someone explained to them that the fact we've asked is proof enough of good intent then they would be more willing to let us on site. Pikeys wouldn't ask



It's all down to their insurance. If you fall over, you can put a claim in against them.

I managed to get permission to photograph a derelict hospital near me that was being part demolished. I had only been given permission to visit because of my day job (I own an independent Ambulance Service). For the visit, I had 2 security guards & 4 site workers following me around and then 2 of my medical staff outside the building to assist if I fell through a floor or anything (requirement of my visit)!

I also signed 4 different contracts, 1 consisted of around 30+ pages basically saying that I wouldn't claim against them should anything happen. (Others were just restrictions on what I could do with the photographs, H&S and other useless crap)


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> It's all down to their insurance. If you fall over, you can put a claim in against them.
> 
> I managed to get permission to photograph a derelict hospital near me that was being part demolished. I had only been given permission to visit because of my day job (I own an independent Ambulance Service). For the visit, I had 2 security guards & 4 site workers following me around and then 2 of my medical staff outside the building to assist if I fell through a floor or anything (requirement of my visit)!
> 
> I also signed 4 different contracts, 1 consisted of around 30+ pages basically saying that I wouldn't claim against them should anything happen. (Others were just restrictions on what I could do with the photographs, H&S and other useless crap)



Exactly mate, it's beaurocratic crap lol.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2014)

Derelictspaces said:


> Exactly mate, it's beaurocratic crap lol.



Needless to say it was the last request for permission I ever made!


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> Needless to say it was the last request for permission I ever made!



Well I'm currently stood outside Longshop in Swindon after spoken to McArthur Glen's Staff and they are going to get back to me next week about access into the building. I'm cautiously optimistic they will say yes, it would be an experience to finally get in the building I've been desperate too for years. Fingers crossed.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jan 11, 2014)

Derelictspaces said:


> Well I'm currently stood outside Longshop in Swindon after spoken to McArthur Glen's Staff and they are going to get back to me next week about access into the building. I'm cautiously optimistic they will say yes, it would be an experience to finally get in the building I've been desperate too for years. Fingers crossed.



I find they normally say No to start with but don't let that be the end of it. Say silly things like you will supply your own PPE etc, agree to any time restrictions etc that they might suggest - I know a couple that have said yes but only for 5mins... get onsite and 2hrs later, I'm still shooting away!

Generally, depending on the reasons for saying no, it can normally turn into a yes!


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

Urbex-SW said:


> I find they normally say No to start with but don't let that be the end of it. Say silly things like you will supply your own PPE etc, agree to any time restrictions etc that they might suggest - I know a couple that have said yes but only for 5mins... get onsite and 2hrs later, I'm still shooting away!
> 
> Generally, depending on the reasons for saying no, it can normally turn into a yes!



That's good to hear then


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 11, 2014)

Never used mine for Urbex, but have often thought about it. Generally I try and avoid secca full stop, but I reckon SW sites might work better just asking to take de pics, a CSCS will show that you're not a total noob.


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jan 11, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Never used mine for Urbex, but have often thought about it. Generally I try and avoid secca full stop, but I reckon SW sites might work better just asking to take de pics, a CSCS will show that you're not a total noob.



Exactly. It's a nationally recognised scheme proving you know your way around dangerous sites, I'd have avoided Secca for my derp today had it not been for the ten thousand cameras lol, plus in work gear with my company name splashed all over me.


----------



## mookster (Jan 11, 2014)

When a large group of us got shown around the Eli Lilly Pharmaceutical plant in Basingstoke a few years ago we never had to sign anything, and although there were three guys there showing us around (including their head of security for a large part of their world operations no less) we never had to don a high vis or hard hat once as they knew we knew our stuff...was a great one-time evening for a few of us.

If you have a CSCS card it does just depend on the site and the company it seems.


----------



## TranKmasT (Jan 11, 2014)

mookster;278744...was a great one-time evening for a few of us.
.[/QUOTE said:


> Ah memories. Was a good evening.Like to know the status of the place.
> I've got one of those cards, never thought of using it.


----------



## night crawler (Jan 11, 2014)

I have one but I don't use it for Derp not sure it would help. I have spent the last three years recording the development of Fairmile which is what I use it for. It's worth having if your going to do something like that other wise I would not bother


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 12, 2014)

I got one and also used to have the CCNSG card, that helped better as it was more than just a tick box exam, it was an actual 3 days course you went on.

Used it a couple of times for UE but as others said, I coupled it whilst stating I had full PPE and asked to see the site foreman who would usually say yes or come back at a quieter time and then your on.

I would only use it if there was no obvious way in or it was getting close to being knocked down etc.

I also didn't mention anything to do with UE, nor did I say it was a hobby/project, I just said I was a local historian who wanted to capture the building before it was lost for good.


----------



## krela (Jan 12, 2014)

It's probably worth mentioning that this could end up in diminishing returns if it becomes popular, site foremen might get a bit sus when the 20th 'historian' in a week turns up with a CSCS card asking for access...


----------



## Derelict-UK (Jan 12, 2014)

Also noting that you have to take a CSCS exam (albeit a multiple choice one) and without revising, it would be relatively easy to fail if you hadn't already got an interest in construction sites and how to safely work within them.


----------



## chazman (Jan 12, 2014)

hello.i run a security dog section and its all a paperwork minefield thesedays.if you get turned away by any security,rest assured its not a personal decision,but that they hate getting "how did they get in" from the guvnor and being derided for it,unless its a guided permission jobby.theres a world of difference between folk on here and the chav scum who wreck property and i always say that to those who po-po this site


----------



## Mr Sam (Jan 13, 2014)

PTS cards all have a sign in barcode now so you would need to sign in and have a COSS etc


----------



## Derelictspaces (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for all the replies. Well it seems my CSCS is now invalid anyway. The government have decided to scrap the green cards and enforce NVQ requirements. I'm being fast tracked but it will still be a while before I get my new card.


----------

